

Version 2.0 of the Ruby Camping framework is out - techarch
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/360767
"Wow. After 199 commits, 11875 lines of diff and 1284 days, it's an honor to
present a new, freshly baked version of the microframework; now built upon
Rack and weighing only 3072 tiny bytes.  (That's exactly 3k!)
" wrote Magnus Holm, the project scoutmaster<p>Microframeworks are still a trend as confirmed with on-going working around Rack, Sinatra, and Rails 3.<p>So check-out the new features and go Camping this week-end! :-)
======
adelevie
No new docs or tutorials?

~~~
techarch
Actually yes - see <http://camping.rubyforge.org/book.html>

~~~
adelevie
Thanks for the link. Looks like a really good framework for rapid prototyping.

